# [Best Movie of 2008] Iron Man vs. Wall-E



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

Man in Robot Suit vs. Robot

Vote for your favorite movie in the above poll. 



Voting ends on Wednesday.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2008)

I liked Iron Man more...but Wall-E was a better movie.  I'm voting for Wall-E.  Brilliant people put a lot of hours into creating that masterpiece.  Probably the best Pixar movie ever...even though it's not my favorite.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2008)

Bleh, Wall-E lost me after awhile. "Iron Man" all the way. Here is my review: Bangkok Dangerous

FEAR MY PIMPING REVIEWS.


----------



## Leah (Dec 29, 2008)

Are you serious?
Iron Man is much better.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 29, 2008)

Wall-E. It's better than anything else that came out this year.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2008)

going with Wall-E

seriously I think this is the only one where one side isn't raping the other


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

Yea, its tie so far.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, its tie so far.



Not anymore.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 29, 2008)

This is probably one of the closest battles I could see this year.  I think I liked Iron Man more as a comic fan, but Wall-E was probably a better movie by a little bit.  Sigh... I'm abstaining.


----------



## batanga (Dec 29, 2008)

I liked Wall-E a lot, but I also liked Ironman

Hard, but I'll go with Wall-E.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 29, 2008)

I thought the fat lards in Wall-e were just plain stupid.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Dec 29, 2008)

Ironman movie


----------



## Sage Chakra (Dec 29, 2008)

Both are good movies but i go with iron man


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2008)

Ironman, haven't seen Wall-e but im sure it's good.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 29, 2008)

WALL-E is cinematographically way better

I enjoyed a lot Iron man but it cant be compared.

One is fun, the other is art.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 29, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> WALL-E is cinematographically way better
> 
> I enjoyed a lot Iron man but it cant be compared.
> 
> One is fun, the other is art.



Wall-E was fun too.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 29, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Wall-E was fun too.



Im not saying the contrary

I say that Iron man is only fun and WALLE is much more


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 29, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Im not saying the contrary
> 
> I say that Iron man is only fun and WALLE is much more



Wall-E aspired to be much more yes, but the execution of the last half was rather lame.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2008)

In my opinion, Iron Man managed to be more than fun, which makes it better. Its about a selfish man who realizes that his selfishness has caused alot of problems, and he wishes to redeem himself from them.

Im not saying Wall-E isn't good, but as Vono says, when it gets to the human parts it becomes kind of lame. 

A movie can be better in cinematography but that won't decide the whole thing. otherwise, Exorcist 2 would be a masterpiece......


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 29, 2008)

WALL-E


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

I haven't seen Wall-E, I have no desire to as well. =\

I voted anyways though cause Iron Man is just so fucking awesome.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

im going with iron man


----------



## Bolt Crank (Dec 29, 2008)

I vote for Wall-E.


----------



## Koi (Dec 29, 2008)

FUCK don't make me choose!  They're two very, _very_ different films and I love them both.  I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2008)

Wall-E

Most insanely boring Cinema since Tom Hanks talks to a volleyball for 3 hours.

At least Hanks wasn't really boring.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 29, 2008)

I like them both, but I have to go with Iron Man.


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 30, 2008)

only saw a bit of Wall-E, so cant fully judge, but it wouldnt matter either way since the other option is the goddamn Iron Man, which wins by default


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 30, 2008)

bother were pretty darn entertaining; however, i find the villian in wall-e much more present than in ironman.


----------



## Legend (Dec 30, 2008)

Iron Man, i loved it.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 30, 2008)

WALL-E can definitely be seen more times than Iron Man before I get tired of it.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 30, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> WALL-E can definitely be seen more times than Iron Man before I get tired of it.



I'm gonna go with this.  I enjoyed both movies a lot, and I have both movies on my iPod, but I prefer watching Wall-E a lot more than Iron Man.


----------



## Kyoya (Dec 30, 2008)

Iron Man for win.

Chances of a bigger movie due to Iron Man and Hulk are high.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 30, 2008)

How bad modern cinematograph is, if something like iron-man considered as good, let alone best movie


----------



## Munak (Dec 30, 2008)

Love these movies both. But since I think Wall-E will be winning awards while Ironman won't, I'm giving my consolation vote to Ironman.


----------



## keiiya (Dec 30, 2008)

Ironman. C:

Wall-E didn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 30, 2008)

Iron man is winning


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2008)

Wall-E was a cute movie and pretty damn good but I kind lost interest towards half of the movie, Iron Man on the other was a cliched mess but I enjoyed it quite a bit, er I think it might be a tie for me:S


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 30, 2008)

Why tear my heart so! D:


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 30, 2008)

Loved both movies.

But I voted for Iron Man.


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 30, 2008)

I voted Wall-E... Wall-E all da way.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 30, 2008)

Wall-E is the only option here. Though Iron Man is a good film in the end it's still the same formula that is in all the recent superhero movies. Wall-E is unique and a much more wonderful story.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 30, 2008)

While I do agree Iron Man was a well-crafted film, Wall-E pushed the standards on filmmaking. Very little dialouge was used in the beginning, but still you fell in love with Wall-E and his quest for love.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Dec 30, 2008)

Close call, but I liked Iron Man more.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> While I do agree Iron Man was a well-crafted film, Wall-E pushed the standards on filmmaking. Very little dialouge was used in the beginning, but still you fell in love with Wall-E and his quest for love.


Good post.  And I think the points made are inarguable.

The problem I have with this poll is the title is telling me it's a vote for the best; Chee stated in the first post to vote for our favorite.  Favorite and best don't go hand and hand in this match-up.  Wall-E is a better film.  Even though it's animated...it's worthy of an Oscar nomination.  Iron Man appeals to people on this forum more though.  Comic book movies are our genre.  They are created specifically for our demographic.

So I want something of a definitive answer.  Are we supposed to vote for the best?  Or for the one we enjoyed more?


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

Vote for the best, the best should be great in filmmaking and enjoyable in every aspect.

I just used favorite because I wanted to type something different for the poll question since the other ones were getting redundant. My bad.


----------

